# Glock 19



## nejunior (Sep 7, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum, and fairly new to handgun ownership. By that, I mean I am looking at my first purchase the Glock 19. 

My primary reasons for ownership are Home and personal protection and range practice. I live in a really safe area of town but I own a Gas Station and I tend to leave the store everynight by myself. I would like to know the pros N Cons of this weapon.
I'm wide open for any feedback on the model or any new models that might apply for my use.

Thanks


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

There's only pro's with the 19...


----------



## thepowerofplace (Aug 3, 2008)

I just recently purchased a Glock 19c as my first handgun and I could not be happier, it is truly an amazing gun. I bought mine strictly for recreational shooting. Pros that I consider most important:

1. Glock reliability and durability, Tried and true. New generation Glocks are coated and they seem to repel buildup thus allowing for consistent operation, I sometimes shoot reloads and despite being dirty while shooting my accuracy and groupings are not affected. 

2. Simple break down. Makes for easy cleaning, I also think less parts less problems. 

3. Balance and feel. Although this is very subjective most people that hold and shoot a Glock enjoy the feel of the gun. 

I have the compensated model and I will say it does create occasional muzzle flash, as well as excess powder and debris that shoots out of the porting. So for your situation you might want to get the non ported model. You wont see a significant difference in shooting 19 9mm because recoil isn't really any issue, however it does help when doing double taps. I compared double taps using my Glock and a friends PX4 9mm and my groupings were much closer, I believe the compensation helped keep the muzzle low during firing. 

But overall for home protection and has a carry weapon you cant go wrong with a Glock. But in order to get a true assessment you have to go to the store hold the different models and test fire the ones that interest you.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Out of all the guns in that genre the G 19 is one of the best. It would be really hard to beat it unless the 9mm caliber was a problem with the user. I've never seen one that didn't perform as expected from it.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Glock 19 is my semi-auto pistol of choice. I cannot really think of any cons with regards to this particular make and model. 

The pros are many, among them the ease of concealment while still being large enough to shoot well. The high capacity is also a major plus.

Good luck.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Best bang for the buck in the market today in this line of pistol. It's the Time-X of the pistol world. You will not wear one out with normal use and it will last a life time.


----------



## nejunior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Purchase a new Glock 19*

Thanks everyone for your advices it was greatly appreciated. One last thing, How do I determine whats the best amunition for both target practice and general use for my new Glock 19. Also can yopu purchase ammnunition online if so what is a good site?

Thanks
Nejunior


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to Wall-Mart and get Winchester White Box 124gr @ $19.00/100rds in most places. Good for practice or carry.

If you want to order off line, try this outfit.
http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree that the 100 round value box from Wal-Mart is the way to go for practice ammo. It is 115 grain by the way. I do, however, recommend you get some quality JHPs for carry. Any of the premium offerings from Speer, Remington, Federal or Winchester will work. Do yourself a favor and do not worry about it too much. As long as you hit what you are aiming at, the specific grain and/or make really does not matter.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know if there is a Dicks store near you, but I just bought 500 rnds of Remington there yesterday for a little over $80.00. I'm figuring on going back in a couple weeks for another 500 rnds of it. Both my G17 and G19 shoot it well, and at $7.98 a box I couldn't pass it up. It was the Green and white box Remington UMC, not the Yellow box UMC. It is $13.00 a box for the single box, and $7.98 a box if you buy 10 or more.


----------



## nejunior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hollow point Ammunition*

Guys thanks for the input, just one last question....I need a recommendation on some decent hollow point ammunition....

Once again Thanks


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Any of the premium offerings from Speer, Remington, Federal or Winchester will work.


Speer Gold Dot, Remington Golden Saber, Federal Tactical, HST, or Hydra-Shok, and Winchester whatever they call their premium loads these days will all serve you very well.

If I had to pick one over the others I would pick the Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +P load. It seems to work very well in the Glock 19 and has a good track record as a self defense and police load.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent choice. Enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the G19.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to make a list with things I dislike about my G19... here it is:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Spartan said:


> I am going to make a list with things I dislike about my G19... here it is:


Just in case you forgot, there _*is*_ an edit feature on this very nice forum. :numbchuck::smt033:anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt083


----------



## nejunior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Cleaning*

How often or better yet when I receive my new gun should I clean it? is their a specific number of rounds that the gun should be clean when they are new?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

nejunior said:


> How often or better yet when I receive my new gun should I clean it? is their a specific number of rounds that the gun should be clean when they are new?


Glock recommends that you clean before shooting it the first time and then after each trip to the range. I personally clean all my weapons after each range session. It is a good habit to develop.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I am going to make a list with things I dislike about my G19... here it is:





BeefyBeefo said:


> Just in case you forgot, there _*is*_ an edit feature on this very nice forum. :numbchuck::smt033:anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-:smt083


Not necessary. ;-)


----------



## nejunior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Deals???*

Guys thanks for your response. I was wondering if you guys know of any decent deals for practice ammunition? I check out the Dick sport good store for the 500rs of Remington to they were out of stocks.

Thanks


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Wal-Mart.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

+1 on Wal Mart 250 round UMC bulk packs around $40 here. WWB $20.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

nejunior said:


> Guys thanks for your response. I was wondering if you guys know of any decent deals for practice ammunition? I check out the Dick sport good store for the 500rs of Remington to they were out of stocks.
> 
> Thanks


Things that make you go hmmmm. Every couple of months the local Dick's put that ad in the local Sunday paper Remington 9mm $8.50 a box if you buy a case. Past two times they did that I showed up mid to late day Monday and they were "sold out". They would not give me a rain-check. Just an observation.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Show up earlier next time. Just a suggestion.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

DogRanger said:


> There's only pro's with the 19...


Ditto that!!


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

RUT said:


> Ditto that!!


+1.....:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Now that you have selected your handgun, invest in a good concealment holster. For a Glock I recommend that you buy a holster that completely covers the trigger guard and that does not have a retention strap. Ultimately you will want a few different types of holster in order to give you more carry options, but a good leather strong side IWB holster from Galco is a good start.


----------



## nejunior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Finally got it...*

I finally got my new glock 19 yesterday, I was so excited that I even forgot to pick up some of thge accessories that goes with it.....

I'm a bid confused about the cleaning of the gun. I was told by other gun owners that I should oil my gun before using it for the 1st time....Is this necessary?....Also what is a decent leather conceal holster for this gun???

Thanks a lot, I will be posting some pictures soon.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

O.K. with the fear of sounding like a grumpy old fart but enough with the gun cleaning questions. Again, read the manual that comes with the gun. It will answer all your cleaning questions. Ignore your friends and read what Glock recommends. Then you should be all set. 

With regards to holsters, I suggest looking at Galco. They know their stuff and Bill King who works there can help you pick out the right holster.

Congrats on the new Glock, now go shoot it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Clean a Glock...? Check out what this guy does to a Glock although I wouldn't recommend it.

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A Glock will pretty much eat anything. Every Glock I ever shot liked a pretty hot load but will use target/practice ammo and cycle well. Whit Box Winchester from Wal Mart will do fine.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

a lot of g19 questions lately

it is a great gun
and if the numbers were available i would guess that of all 9mm's this model is sold more than any other model by any manufacturer


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

hideit said:


> a lot of g19 questions lately


You got that right. I have noticed that too.



hideit said:


> it is a great gun
> and if the numbers were available i would guess that of all 9mm's this model is sold more than any other model by any manufacturer


I never really thought about that but I bet you are right. It has to be right up there.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good choice on the pistol (but you've probably already figured that out).

For a concealment holster, I don't have much experience with them so I can only talk about one: The SuperTuck from CrossBreed Holsters.

I'm thin and I have bony hips. I thought an IWB holster was simply out of the question; I was certain there would be no way I could find a comfortable one. Circumstances dictated that I had to get one so I started researching options and came across the SuperTuck. I've been wearing it daily for about four weeks now and I often can't even feel it. It took some "hairdryer handcrafting" to get the retention where I wanted it (instructions are included with the holster, very easy) and the company has an outstanding service reputation. The leather (I went with the horsehide option) took about two weeks to match my body but now the thing is shaped perfectly.

The design on the SuperTuck allows you to tuck your shirt in between the gun and your pants if you choose. 

I have no regrets with this thing.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I own a couple of big bores,but the 9's are just a pleasure to shoot,the 19 ,is great little gun.


----------

